# Ammo at Walmart



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I stopped by walmart to return a red box movie this morning and decided to look at ammo. They had lots of 556 and 223. They did not have any green tip but at least forty 90 and 120 count lake city 55gr. They had tula and remington also. Hand gun ammo in several flavors of 40, 45, 9mm, 38, and a few boxes of 380. They had plenty of 300, 270, 7mag, 3006, dirty-dirty, 308 and a few 243. What I haven't seen that was common to find before 22 went on the extinction list. Is the wild cat stuff that has become popular like 25-06 and 7mm08. No 35 remington or 22-250. I don't know why they have stopped stocking these popular hunting rounds. So after my little shopping spree I left the store with a "Marketside supreme super sub" and a jar of Hellmann's real Mayonnaise. Total cost $8.87 Not the best deal of the day but now I have lunch covered.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Our Wally Worlds are usually terrible on ammo. I think the Wal Marts out west are better stocked.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

That is a good point. This store was in Kirksville Missouri. They also sell guns. It could be the next town over has crap for ammo.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

In CA its a hobby to hang out at Walmart, buy the 22 or upon release and flip it



csi-tech said:


> Our Wally Worlds are usually terrible on ammo. I think the Wal Marts out west are better stocked.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Our Wal-mart has been pretty good,so far.I have gotten 250 rounds in the past week.ZQ1,Independence (fed Israeli 5.56 xm193I) and some Perfecta .223.no green tip or .22lr though.If I had more funds to buy ammo with I would do so.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

All I've seen at my Walmart is dusty boxes of birdshot and a few boxes of 9mm and 30-30. No 22lr in over a year. No 5.56. No .357. No .45 acp. The list goes on... What a bunch of BS.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I have had luck finding what ever it is I'm looking for at the local feed stores. I do travel a lot so I always check them when I'm in a new town. A few months back I was in Oklahoma and stopped in at a feed store and they had Holand and Holand and Rigby ammo. I asked what was the deal and they said that there were several people in that town that used it. Some safari club type of thing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Aside from 22lr Walmarts in my area has a decent selection.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> That is a good point. This store was in Kirksville Missouri. They also sell guns. It could be the next town over has crap for ammo.


Kirksville? Hey neighbor!

That's the nearest Wally to where we live.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Kirksville? Hey neighbor!
> 
> That's the nearest Wally to where we live.


Of course, it's also the only Wally within like 75 miles so, yeah... not a big population area 'round here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good info, I've found Walmarts to be "hit or miss" in various states. Usually I find a few boxes of 38 spc, 9mm, .45 acp, .270, 30.06, but rarely any .22lr and sporadically some 5.56 or .223.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I dont generally check Wal Mart for ammo. They typically don't have anyone manning the firearm dept. and all the ammo is under lock and key. So I end up waiting 10 plus minutes for some employee to get off break and come over to assist.

They sometimes have good deals on .223. But I haven't seen .22lr there in years. They claim it comes in though. Lol


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When I go to the closest Wal Mart here their idea of sporting goods is kettlebell fitness videos, eliptical trainers and swimwear.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Walmart in Ionia has good supply of the standard stuff. No 22 lr or 22 mag.

Federal brass .223 FMJ 39.99 for 100 rounds
ZQ1 brass FMJ for 33.9 cents per round.

9.99 for 20 rounds of 7.62 x 51


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wally is hit n miss here. There are more reliable sources around.


----------

